# Surfers, Whale Watchers, & Sharks Oh My!



## Lara (Nov 15, 2019)

In the News yesterday...
Drone captures a HUGE SHARK 
swimming UNDER SURFERS!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 15, 2019)

Oh my! Oh my! 
That would be my last surfing gig


----------



## Lara (Nov 15, 2019)

These are incredible shots and fun to hear everyone gasping and laughing. 
But who takes their little babies out for a whale watching trip???
No wonder they are crying. Do they make life vests for infants? 
Actually, I think they do but only used by professional rescue teams.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 15, 2019)

Great videos Lara. 
Maybe they couldn’t get a babysitter.
Some of those whales almost land on top of those whale watching boats.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 16, 2019)




----------

